# RV lead revision - what CPT code



## cvand1972 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm not all that good at this so I thought I should ask before making the decision.  Patient has a dual ICD.  Doctor wants to do a revision of the RV lead.  I see a couple codes I can choose from.  33218 is repair of a single lead but that's for a single chamber.  33220 is repair of two leads for a dual chamber.  But if he's only going to revise 1 lead, what do I look at??


----------

